# Streamlined: DIY or accountant?



## Pinay Sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

After consulting with an accountant who recommended that I go with Streamlined, I have decided to do it. Now I need to decide whether to do it myself or pay the accountant $1200 to do it. 

I've already done my 2010 and 2011 taxes myself, as well as the FBARs for all 6 years. I'm currently working on 2012. 

DIY: My situation is pretty simple: 

Taking the FEIE
Work for a non-US company
Overseas bank accounts never exceeded $50k combined
No trusts, real estate, ownership in foreign companies, etc. 
Made an excess IRA contribution in 2012
Besides the tax on the IRA contribution, I will have no tax owed in 2010, 2011, or 2013
The procedure looks pretty simple

Pay the Accountant

Firm specializes in expat taxes 
Accountant has experience with Streamlined
Get peace of mind; if I screw up with the IRS, I _really _screw up.

So, did any of you guys with relatively simple tax situations DIY, or did you go with an accountant?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jjinasia (Nov 29, 2013)

I used an online service. Very professional service at a reasonable cost. PM me if you want the website.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you've already prepared two years worth of returns plus the FBARs, I think you're probably capable of doing the remaining returns yourself and saving $1200. While an accountant will "help" you if anything is called into question by the IRS, the ultimate responsibility still rests on your head.

There are also accountants who make mistakes or who are known for "pushing the envelope" and using one of them can actually draw attention to your returns, putting them in a "higher risk" category. Now, I actually am an accountant (though I don't do tax returns for others), and I'm not trying to malign the profession. Just make sure you have confidence in the competency of any tax accountant you decide to go with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## islander_expat (Sep 18, 2013)

I used a tax professional, because I didn't want to screw it up.


----------

